# My music sketches



## daniel.fahimi (3 mo ago)

Here is a collection of all my notable sketches. Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's impressive and well done. Reminiscent of Beethoven! But I've been more into tuneful New Age piano music lately.


----------

